# Birth of a Monster



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

This is a short back story for one of the characters in my Dark Eldar army. 
-----------------------------------


The birthing rituals of each Kabal of the dark city are different, and the Bloodied Talon was no different. In the final stages of the process, the younglings were transferred from their amniotous tubes and placed in sacs filled with the blood of captured slaves. Here they would be watched over by the Mistress of the Youth until they were strong enough to be born. The current Mistress of the Youth, Yriasyl had overseen more than 20 successful births, and with each one she became more confident in her abilities. When she had started, she had spent every minute with the younglings. Now, she was more confident in her abilities, and wasn’t beyond taking breaks.

The birthing chamber was ancient; it dated back to the founding of the Kabal. The thirteen sacs were arranged in a circle around a large, domed device. The device captured and enhanced the sounds that came from the Haemonculi covens located a few stories below the birthing chamber. Each of the sacs were made from the weathered hides of a myriad of xenos unfortunate enough to be captured by the Dark Eldar. Typically, it would take at least a few months before any of the Dark Eldar were ready to face the outside environment. At this point, something would spark in the young Dark Eldar’s body, and they would rock their sac like a wild animal. It was at this point that Yriasyl would cut free the young murderer 

The dripping embriotic sacs rocked slowly, like the fruits of a tree caught in a wind. Yriasyl had been attending the younglings for what seemed like an eternity, and though it pleased her to smell the pungent mix of blood and steroids and see the youngling struggling in their cocoons, she was bored of it. The Kabal had recently launched a Realspace raid on an imperial pleasure ship and she was anxious to see some of the delightful “visitors” that now inhabited the Kabal’s cells. She gave the younglings a last check and, feeling satisfied with her efforts, strolled out through the exit. To be safe, she clicked a vial of corrolite poison into the deadlock on the door, which would flood the chambers if an uninvited soul tried to visit the younglings.

The cocoon closest to the door slowly began to rock faster and faster, and from deep within the blood came a single talon. The talon scraped along the inside of the sac until it reached one of the seams. Here, it rested for a second before, with monumental effort, it pierced the tough leathery skin of the birth sac.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Yriasyl knew before she entered the chambers that something was wrong, she could smell the tang of blood, but unlike the soft scent that penetrated every room in the Kabal, it was an overpowering scent. Yriasyl deftly removed the vial she had left earlier in the door before drawing a thin stiletto from her boot. 

The door hissed open, and Yriasyl let out the primal howl of a mother robbed of its children. Most Dark Eldar have no regard for the lives of others, but Yriasyl took great pleasure in raising generation after generation of murderers and raiders. Each of the sacs had been wrenched open, and the bodies of the younglings lay lifeless on the ferrosteel plating that made up the floor of the birthing chamber. Though the incubation in the sac of blood is the final stage before the true birth of a Dark Eldar in the Boodied Talon, this was far to early. Most of the younglings hadn’t developed lungs capable of true breath, and the ones that had had choked on the myriad of toxins found in every corner of the Dark City. 

Yriasyl felt an uncharacteristic shiver raise the hairs on her neck, whatever had done this had to still be in here, for the door had been untouched. It was then, that she noticed, one of the younglings was moving. It’s back was facing her, but it seemed to be rocking back and forth, and it was sitting uncharacteristically straight for a corpse. She lowered the stiletto and circled the youngling, still unaware of what had happened. 

In clenched knuckles, the youngling was gripping a long razor typically used to cut apart meat for the sacs. The blade was still dripping the crimson fluid of the sacs, and Yriasyl knew what had befallen the twelve others. As if somehow aware of her gaze, the youngling looked up at Yriasyl and stole her breath. The child’s eyes were pitch black, and seemed to pierce Yriasyl’s soul to the very core. Yriasyl stood there, transfixed in the gaze of this, this thing that had robbed her of her hard work. As she watched, the survivor played with the razor like a child playing with a new toy. She felt an immeasurable anger growing inside and raised the stilleto into the air, her rage overpowering as she prepared to exact her vengeance.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

The blade was just inches from its prize when a thin dart split the air and pierced Yriasyl’s right shoulder. Yriasyl noticed the dart immediately and turned around to see Isarioul the Blighted, one of the Kabal’s greatest Haemonculi, staring at a small sand timer.
“You know, I had been hoping to test this out the next time I partook in a real-space raid, but I thank you for giving me the opportunity so soon.” Isarioul hissed.
“What! I hope this isn’t a dissapointment for you, but I don’t feel anything different,” replied Yriasyl as she yanked the dart from her shoulder.
“The compound flowing through your veins is derived from a rare bacterium I have been brewing in one of my less favorite grotesques. When the bacterium reaches the myogenic tissue in your heart, it will activate and secrete an extremely caustic agent. You may not feel anything now, but don’t fret, in about 3 seconds you’ll experience a pain unlike anything you’ve ever felt.”
As if on cue, Yriasyl suddenly bent over, “Oh, oh god, please! I’m on fire!”
“Right now, the agent is being pumped throughout your wretched body, don’t worry, in a few seconds it’ll consume your brain stem and you can sleep.”
Once again, Isarioul was correct in his estimate and Yriasyl tumbled to the ground as the acid began seeping out of her pores.
The child, who had been watching this entire sequence of events without a sound, slowly clapped its hands and giggled, apparently pleased with this new figure and his strange device.	
The child’s fiendish grin was echoed in the face of Isarioul, who gave a pleased nod “Ah, I was already intrigued by you, and now I think perhaps I’ve found a new apprentice.” 
With a flourish, the Haemonculi spun and left the room, immediately a cohort of wracks entered, picking up the small Dark Eldar in clawed hands and then rushing to follow their master.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*

Hi. I do hope there is more on the way. Pretty good writing so don't give up. keep at it.


----------

